# Any Servers for Furries Interested in Computer Programs?



## Raydrawsx (Dec 2, 2022)

Hello, I was wondering if y'all know any Discord servers that is fairly active that both pertain to the furry fandom and astronomy or Blender (program), VR, python programming, or prog-rock?

Thank you for your time!


----------



## Pomorek (Dec 2, 2022)

Astronomy, _and_ application of Blender for furry art? That would be interesting combo as both are my big interests.


----------



## Raydrawsx (Dec 3, 2022)

Pomorek said:


> Astronomy, _and_ application of Blender for furry art? That would be interesting combo as both are my big interests.


More like Furry art or furry fandom + any one of the things mentioned.
But really cool that you like those three things  ever used UPBGE?


----------



## redhusky (Dec 3, 2022)

I don't really discord and such but those things interest me very! What language do you program in mostly? I'm partial to HTML5, I did flash and PHP before that.


----------



## Pomorek (Dec 3, 2022)

Raydrawsx said:


> More like Furry art or furry fandom + any one of the things mentioned.
> But really cool that you like those three things  ever used UPBGE?


I never tried making anything game -related but just yesterday I thought about "putting it on my plate" so to speak. At least when it comes to tutorials I'm reading or watching. And now you're providing me with a hint how to go about it, what engine to use. I didn't quite realize they kept BGE alive. Neat. 

VR is also something I'm curious about. But considering the investments I'd need to make, this must wait. 

Same with more hands-on astronomy, some sort of a telescope would be cool but where would I even use it with all the light pollution... I read quite much instead. And I'm delighted how it's so easy to *see* everything online these days. When I was a kid, all I had about astronomy were books with at most limited colorful insert with several photos, if even that.

I should say though that I'm not much into discord.


----------



## redhusky (Dec 3, 2022)

Pomorek said:


> I never tried making anything game -related but just yesterday I thought about "putting it on my plate" so to speak. At least when it comes to tutorials I'm reading or watching. And now you're providing me with a hint how to go about it, what engine to use. I didn't quite realize they kept BGE alive. Neat.
> 
> VR is also something I'm curious about. But considering the investments I'd need to make, this must wait.
> 
> ...


I used to like astronomy until I noticed how easily we can get destroyed PLUS the fact that universe will die one day depressed me.


----------



## Raydrawsx (Dec 3, 2022)

redhusky said:


> I don't really discord and such but those things interest me very! What language do you program in mostly? I'm partial to HTML5, I did flash and PHP before that.


I used to code in Javascript but I moved institutions and now I have to pay for the program I was using. (I forgot the name but I'm pretty sure it was one of those free for students, paid for anyone else kind of deals.)
I'm now trying to learn python for UPBGE.
The only "language" I'm fluent in is HTML5 but that's not a programming language and programmers tend to get upset if I even refer to HTML5.



Pomorek said:


> I never tried making anything game -related but just yesterday I thought about "putting it on my plate" so to speak. At least when it comes to tutorials I'm reading or watching. And now you're providing me with a hint how to go about it, what engine to use. I didn't quite realize they kept BGE alive. Neat.
> 
> VR is also something I'm curious about. But considering the investments I'd need to make, this must wait.
> 
> ...


I really want a hackintosh so bad with really good parts since my 2013 imac isn't that good at rendering things in Blender, also I can't do pc VR with it. I was going to set up my imac to dual boot Mac OS and Windows 10, but I quit last minute because I don't really trust Windows also I don't know how to use Windows OS as well as Mac OS. I just like to imagine a gaming pc looking tower running mac os and rendering a cycles blender model super fast. One day maybe, one day.

The Quest is a good cheap headset, you just have to deal with Meta.... the best and most morally correct company out there!

Astronomy honestly the main reason why I'm interested in it is just to learn what scientists already discovered, not really interested in making an interesting contribution myself since I know there is a high barrier to entry in terms of money, job, and location.


----------



## redhusky (Dec 3, 2022)

Raydrawsx said:


> programmers tend to get upset if I even refer to HTML5.


IKR!? Isn't it wonderful! X3 
If it gets the job done, who cares what you call it, yes? I'm mostly using if for people's game projects and also for technical work/presentations.


----------



## Pomorek (Dec 3, 2022)

redhusky said:


> I used to like astronomy until I noticed how easily we can get destroyed PLUS the fact that universe will die one day depressed me.


That's curious, I should be the same considering how... _breakable_ my mental state is. But no, instead I find such topics morbidly fascinating. Also actually, not all is yet lost. There has been a recent space mission which managed to successfully nudge an asteroid off its course. And there is this guy on YouTube, Isaac Arthur. Among other things he talks about various extremely far future doomsday scenarios and how they can be averted. I like him because he thinks big (like, _really_ big) but at the same time he tries to stay within limits of what's plausible considering the current knowledge. And a spoiler now, a lot can be averted, or at least the end can be asymptotically put away to near infinity, assuming virtual existence on highly efficient computing substrate. Certainly pure sci-fi at this moment but there are some billions of years to figure things out...




Raydrawsx said:


> I really want a hackintosh so bad with really good parts since my 2013 imac isn't that good at rendering things in Blender, also I can't do pc VR with it. I was going to set up my imac to dual boot Mac OS and Windows 10, but I quit last minute because I don't really trust Windows also I don't know how to use Windows OS as well as Mac OS. I just like to imagine a gaming pc looking tower running mac os and rendering a cycles blender model super fast. One day maybe, one day.


Linux does it for me. Okay, I can't tell with certainty that it renders super fast compared to Windows... But at the very least, the operating system itself is not a mad resource hog like the Microsoft products, quite contrary. I can render heavy stuff and use the computer for browsing with no issues. This was more clunky with Windows for sure. 


Raydrawsx said:


> The Quest is a good cheap headset, you just have to deal with Meta.... the best and most morally correct company out there!


That's a major bummer. I don't like solutions that are locked, I'm willing to shell out more and have freedom. But I strongly suspect that my GPU from 2017 would have trouble giving me good VR experience. Not a bad model and handles rendering pretty well still, but considering for what would I want to use it (Space Engine, heavily modded Skyrim, STALKER: Anomaly if at all possible), might be not enough. But then, when it comes to components, the CPU+RAM+mobo date back from 2013 in my case as well. And would be much higher priority target for upgrade. It's like making changes in a kitchen, exchange one thing and oops, half the stuff needs changing too. 


Raydrawsx said:


> Astronomy honestly the main reason why I'm interested in it is just to learn what scientists already discovered, not really interested in making an interesting contribution myself since I know there is a high barrier to entry in terms of money, job, and location.


Yeah, only few chosen ones can get actual employment in this field, and this requires math way above my pay grade... But it would be cool to see things I only read about with my own eyes - therefore the dream about a telescope. They aren't even that costly these days. 

It actually is possible to make a contribution without special skills though. There's this Zooniverse project where anyone can participate in processing data sets which are too huge for scientists themselves but also too tricky for computers to process.


----------



## redhusky (Dec 3, 2022)

Pomorek said:


> That's curious, I should be the same considering how... _breakable_ my mental state is. But no, instead I find such topics morbidly fascinating. Also actually, not all is yet lost. There has been a recent space mission which managed to successfully nudge an asteroid off its course. And there is this guy on YouTube, Isaac Arthur. Among other things he talks about various extremely far future doomsday scenarios and how they can be averted. I like him because he thinks big (like, _really_ big) but at the same time he tries to stay within limits of what's plausible considering the current knowledge. And a spoiler now, a lot can be averted, or at least the end can be asymptotically put away to near infinity, assuming virtual existence on highly efficient computing substrate. Certainly pure sci-fi at this moment but there are some billions of years to figure things out...


Your optimism is refreshing. I comfort myself in knowing that humans are smart and in the billions upon billions of years we still potentially have left we'll figure something out over the heat death of the universe issue, among the other things that'll potentially kill us all.


----------



## CreachureComforts (Dec 3, 2022)

At this rate it sounds like that niche doesn't quite exist on Discord... unless uh, someone made one...

I tried the Hackintosh thing, and it worked fine, but I kind of lost interest after going through setting it up... it was more fun to make it, but these days I'm a Manjaro resident. Might try a Hackintosh again now that I have an AMD GPU, though I'm skeptical about MacOS support for non-AS CPUs these days. I could always stick to an older OSX, though, like 10.14.6

I dabble in Unity, which is C# based, and I figured it would be a good language to learn that would be applicable in more places. Then again, self-teaching myself coding is a pretty bad idea, but I'm managing something out of it. Apart from that, I code way too much CSS for my own good


----------



## Raydrawsx (Dec 4, 2022)

CreachureComforts said:


> At this rate it sounds like that niche doesn't quite exist on Discord... unless uh, someone made one...
> 
> I tried the Hackintosh thing, and it worked fine, but I kind of lost interest after going through setting it up... it was more fun to make it, but these days I'm a Manjaro resident. Might try a Hackintosh again now that I have an AMD GPU, though I'm skeptical about MacOS support for non-AS CPUs these days. I could always stick to an older OSX, though, like 10.14.6
> 
> I dabble in Unity, which is C# based, and I figured it would be a good language to learn that would be applicable in more places. Then again, self-teaching myself coding is a pretty bad idea, but I'm managing something out of it. Apart from that, I code way too much CSS for my own good


Yeah I'm planning to run Mac OS Mojave since it's the last version that supports 32 bit programs. I know using outdated versions is dangerous but I feel like I'm technically competent enough for it to be a non-issue.
Slightly contradicting my last statement, I don't think I'm competent enough to build my own pc. So I somehow need to find someone who sells gaming pc-level pre-builds that is Mac OS comparable but have to download Mac OS myself since I know Apple will shut down any company that basically sells better, cheaper, Macs. Or maybe I save up like 10k and build it my own, I don't know how to build one or how much it is since I know that I won't get to a point where I can get one for a WHILE.
I watched some videos and people had to like ground themselves so they don't produce static electricity, and use static free mats?? And I would definitely mess up a chip and bend a clip or something wasting hundreds of dollars.
Plus, the stuff I want needs to be water cooled probably and I do not trust myself with water and computer hardware that costs thousands of dollars, I am extremely clumsy.

Out of order here, sorry but yeah maybe the Discord server I mentioned above is hypothetical.

I am learning a bit of Python but UPBGE have block coding but that's also confusing and isn't showing up on my Mac desktop so to do block coding I have to use my 300$ Windows laptop which obviously isn't ideal.

I just wished I had more money to spend on a better computer for Blender and VR.


----------



## Dreamy (Dec 4, 2022)

I would love to have a tread for furries in STEM to share cool things and geek out as well, sounds like a good time.


----------



## Raydrawsx (Dec 4, 2022)

Dreamy said:


> I would love to have a tread for furries in STEM to share cool things and geek out as well, sounds like a good time.


What do you think of STEM's rebranding to STEAM?

Personally as an artist who is interested in science and technology I don't think STEM fits in with art. But that's just what I think.


----------



## Dreamy (Dec 4, 2022)

I never thought about it. I personally am a hobbist who enjoys art very much as well, as a STEM student. But yeah, science and art are different for a reason. (Edit: I don't think it is necessary, but I guess it makes sense, not the decision itself but what they r trying to do.)

But if we want to make the tread more inclusive, rebranding it to STEAM sounds like a cool idea.


----------



## redhusky (Dec 4, 2022)

Dreamy said:


> I would love to have a tread for furries in STEM to share cool things and geek out as well, sounds like a good time.


Will this STEM thread include Gender Studies, by chance?


----------



## Dreamy (Dec 4, 2022)

redhusky said:


> Will this STEM thread include Gender Studies, by chance?


I guess gender studies is under the category of humanities and arts, not considered a STEM major at all by definition. But as long as people are okay with nerdy things and want to mingle and all, I would say just have fun and don't think too hard about it. I just enjoy the idea of a thread where people can easily start conversations with their studies, job, or interests and easily relate. （If said thread even exist, that is.)


----------



## redhusky (Dec 4, 2022)

Dreamy said:


> I guess gender studies is under the category of humanities and arts, not considered a STEM major at all by definition. But as long as people are okay with nerdy things and want to mingle and all, I would say just have fun and don't think too hard about it. I just enjoy the idea of a thread where people can easily start conversations with their studies, job, or interests and easily relate. （If said thread even exist, that is.)


So what part of STEM interests you? It's mostly programming and engineer drawing for me. I used to tutor drafting, you know. u_u


----------



## Dreamy (Dec 4, 2022)

I enjoy science and math a lot! I am a physics student, but I don't play favourite, I like all things sciency.

I am interested in tech and programming as well, but I am really not that tech savvy. My appreciation for programming and CS tho is mainly from seeing the application of machine learning in research, it is kinda a trend now, so I gotta see what's up.


----------



## redhusky (Dec 4, 2022)

Dreamy said:


> I like all things sciency.


Kinky!~ 

So more learning of it instead of doing it? Like Admiring art but not creating any yourself?


----------



## Dreamy (Dec 4, 2022)

redhusky said:


> Kinky!~
> 
> So more learning of it instead of doing it? Like Admiring art but not creating any yourself?


I definitely enjoy doing it as well, but I would say you are partially right...

Furry art is my main inspiration to draw. I get the itch  to create or practice furry art so much, but I always find my energy and focus a bit lacking(not to mention finding the time is extremely difficult as well).  X.x


----------



## Pomorek (Dec 4, 2022)

Raydrawsx said:


> Yeah I'm planning to run Mac OS Mojave since it's the last version that supports 32 bit programs. I know using outdated versions is dangerous but I feel like I'm technically competent enough for it to be a non-issue.
> Slightly contradicting my last statement, I don't think I'm competent enough to build my own pc. So I somehow need to find someone who sells gaming pc-level pre-builds that is Mac OS comparable but have to download Mac OS myself since I know Apple will shut down any company that basically sells better, cheaper, Macs. Or maybe I save up like 10k and build it my own, I don't know how to build one or how much it is since I know that I won't get to a point where I can get one for a WHILE.
> I watched some videos and people had to like ground themselves so they don't produce static electricity, and use static free mats?? And I would definitely mess up a chip and bend a clip or something wasting hundreds of dollars.
> Plus, the stuff I want needs to be water cooled probably and I do not trust myself with water and computer hardware that costs thousands of dollars, I am extremely clumsy.
> ...


Seems like you're a lot into Mac OS. May I ask what advantages it brings you? I'm genuinely curious, this is extremely unpopular thing around me mainly because of the associated costs. I myself wouldn't go for it as it's too walled in for my taste. But I understand that people have different preferences. And having strong opinions about operating system myself, I would be hypocritical to deny this to others. 

My favorite has been Windows 7. Really "peak Windows" IMO, everything that came after was just going downhill. I still keep it, the computer is old enough for that. Nowadays it has been reduced to purely host system for games. But curiously, despite officially declared as discontinued system few years ago, I have an antivirus on it which keeps being updated. Also Nvidia made actually useful driver update this autumn which eliminated the infrequent but dangerously-looking GPU crashes when playing demanding games. 

However with Blender's compatibility diminishing, resulting in random glitches, I started looking into Linux a good while ago. Now, for those who don't know, there is bajillion of so-called distributions of Linux available, differing in their looks but also the way they're built and other obscure technical details. But there is actual just several main flavors of GUI itself (plus a dozen less common) which every distribution authors tailor to their goals. 

Two-thirds of success with Linux seems to be finding a distribution which will cooperate nicely with your hardware. I've never had luck with the most famous Ubuntu & derivatives. Even their further derivative, Mint, didn't do the trick. There would always be some technical problems cropping up. The first one which actually worked for me was Neon, a _very_ stripped down Ubuntu derivate. Which indicates to me that there's something in Ubuntu architecture itself which my PC doesn't like. 

Even Neon wasn't perfect but the issues were small and easy to ignore. But in the meantime I've heard a lot of good about Manjaro, from a completely different "family" of Linux. So when a long-overdue update botched Neon for me (partially my fault, shouldn't have reset the computer, but after the update seemed frozen for 2 hours I lost my patience), I didn't bother with restoring Neon and instead installed Manjaro. And well, _It Just Works (tm)!_ I'm actually surprised, this is the most polished Linux I've seen, no random weirdness or inconsistencies occuring. I've even been succesful with running some games. 

And when it comes to GUI, I don't care about anything else than KDE. It is very Windows-like and I'm very used to this paradigm. But then, KDE is how Windows 10 should be IMO, striking perfect balance between modernity and keeping things usable. 


Of other matters, yeah, static electricity protection is recommended, especially when working on very expensive parts. But for my own tinkering I was actually grounding myself periodically by grabbing a metal pipe or door frame. And nothing got scorched. I even happened to put my paw directly on exposed connectors by accident, got bit panicky that I probably ruined them - but nothing bad actually occured. 


Of yet other things, what do you mean with block coding in UPBGE?



redhusky said:


> Your optimism is refreshing. I comfort myself in knowing that humans are smart and in the billions upon billions of years we still potentially have left we'll figure something out over the heat death of the universe issue, among the other things that'll potentially kill us all.


It is unusual to find myself in single sentence with optimism. Typically I'm rather in "Eeyore mode", if you catch my drift. But yes, some of Isaac Arthur's technological optimism must have rubbed off on me. Especially that in his long videos he takes his time to motivate his claims and it's all rather convincing. I highly recommend taking a look at his channel. 

I've always looked at the universe with awe rather than dread. I even find it comforting that, to quote more lyrically, "beyond the clouds of dirty steam there's the order of stars". I'm also big fan of Stanisław Lem. Several of his _very hard_ sci-fi novels have been translated to English but there are also much more obscure writings which might well remain untranslated, dealing with very grounded and logical yet very bold futurologism and philosophy of technology. I found Isaac Arthur's line of thinking to be a fitting continuation.


----------



## Raydrawsx (Dec 4, 2022)

Pomorek said:


> Seems like you're a lot into Mac OS. May I ask what advantages it brings you? I'm genuinely curious, this is extremely unpopular thing around me mainly because of the associated costs. I myself wouldn't go for it as it's too walled in for my taste. But I understand that people have different preferences. And having strong opinions about operating system myself, I would be hypocritical to deny this to others.
> 
> My favorite has been Windows 7. Really "peak Windows" IMO, everything that came after was just going downhill. I still keep it, the computer is old enough for that. Nowadays it has been reduced to purely host system for games. But curiously, despite officially declared as discontinued system few years ago, I have an antivirus on it which keeps being updated. Also Nvidia made actually useful driver update this autumn which eliminated the infrequent but dangerously-looking GPU crashes when playing demanding games.
> 
> ...



The main reason I'm into Mac OS is because I've used it wayy more and I'm just used the UI. I feel very technically illiterate when I have to dig around in Windows OS, the file manager system just makes 0 sense to me. 
Honestly thinking about it I think it would be better to get a computer that runs Gmac OS and then maybe making my computer able to dual boot that and Mac OS Mojave. Or just say screw it and fully become a Linux user. Either way, all of this talk is hypothetical because haha I need 10k. 

If I do build my own pc I think the best way I can go about it is have a friend who also knows about building pcs there with me in person or online. Just so that I have a second pair of eyes so I don't mess anything. Obviously researching things before hand.










UPBGE block coding is a system to make coding easier. So instead of typing python scripts you can use blocks to code.


----------



## redhusky (Dec 4, 2022)

Raydrawsx said:


> The main reason I'm into Mac OS is because I've used it wayy more and I'm just used the UI. I feel very technically illiterate when I have to dig around in Windows OS, the file manager system just makes 0 sense to me.
> Honestly thinking about it I think it would be better to get a computer that runs Gmac OS and then maybe making my computer able to dual boot that and Mac OS Mojave. Or just say screw it and fully become a Linux user. Either way, all of this talk is hypothetical because haha I need 10k.
> 
> If I do build my own pc I think the best way I can go about it is have a friend who also knows about building pcs there with me in person or online. Just so that I have a second pair of eyes so I don't mess anything. Obviously researching things before hand.
> ...


You guys remember the days before block coding? Because I do! T_T;


----------



## Raydrawsx (Dec 5, 2022)

redhusky said:


> You guys remember the days before block coding? Because I do! T_T;


Idk why but that comment reminded me of Temple OS.


----------



## CreachureComforts (Dec 5, 2022)

Block coding is still extremely alien to me... maybe Unity has a similar structure with components, but I still end up just wanting to type most of my code


----------



## Pomorek (Dec 5, 2022)

CreachureComforts said:


> Block coding is still extremely alien to me... maybe Unity has a similar structure with components, but I still end up just wanting to type most of my code


Looks good to me though. I'm pretty much useless at coding. And for what I see this "block coding" uses Blender's standard paradigm of nodes which I know well from other areas of the program.


----------



## redhusky (Dec 6, 2022)

CreachureComforts said:


> Block coding is still extremely alien to me... maybe Unity has a similar structure with components, but I still end up just wanting to type most of my code


I get you. You tend to have more control of what you specifically want without it, yes? I tend to already have what I want laid out an organized so I have it "already worked out' is a HUGE plus for me. Plus troubleshooting is WAY easier! 

On the subject, anyone else remember the StarCraft Campaign Editor!?~ <3


----------

